

Google Hangout with Elon Musk and Richard Branson (live) - MartinMcGirk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy9y_YSpYxA

======
blackdogie
A very interesting talk between 2 thought leaders. Worth checking out if
you've missed it live.

